# Buying a car



## Parsa

Hi everyone,

My partner and I are moving to Thailand, and Si Racha Chonburi to be more accurate.

I am looking to buy a second hand car to get me from A to B. Something decent but not too expensive to buy and maintain. 

Is there any sort of Expats buy and sell website or groups on Facebook that would facilitate this?

Any tips as to where I can get a good second hand car without worrying too much that it has been taken care properly? Any suggestions regarding the make and model will be greatly appreciated.

I am thinking to spend around 12K-15K (Australian Dollars)

I will greatly appreciate your recommendations!

Cheers


----------



## JuneWhite

You could try "bahtandsold"

Lots of used car lots in Bangkok, especially Srinakarin Rd. As you may already know second hand cars can be relatively expensive in Thailand for some strange reason.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Cars hold their value really well. Don't expect any real deals, but, yur budget seems adequate.


----------



## palookawansai

Siam Motor World occasionally have a good cheap car (expat).
One2car is another site to look, have expat cars also.
Avoid the Tent sellers on the roadside, many are dressed up duds.
Prices in Thailand are high for used cars seems they want to get back every cent they paid for the car, (HP,etc) but many do not do services and many more are ex flood vehicles particularly in BKK where it floods nearly on and annual basis. Flood cars, check under bonnet (Hood) lining if there is muddy stains forget it. Try to get an honest serviced vehicle with checkable log book. Yeah they have duds of these too.
ONE2CAR site will give a good idea of prices, brands and year models


----------

